# Training retrievers to handle



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Just before my friend Frank passed away, he gave me his book collection on dog training. Included is the book by DL and Ann Walters TRAINING RETRIEVERS TO HANDLE. This copy is signed by the authors and I feel lucky to have it. I have not read this before and I have just started to read it. OK, I think I can handle reading two books on training at the same time.

I have now made a commitment to attending field trials to watch as many handlers as possible so that I may improve my handling. I expect this book (as well as others) to help.

Comments?


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I haven't read it but it seems to have good reviews from other training related sites. Let us know what you think when you finish. My own collection is hopelessly out of date with modern methods so I may check it out myself.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

that is really neat that you have that signed copy!!!


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

I have the book. Got it from D.L., and it's a signed copy. I trained with him for over 3 1/2 years. There is very good information about dogs and how they learn in that book. The material is dated, especially the use of certain aversives like shotguns and stock prods. But you can learn a great deal about how to shape dog behavior from it.

EvanG


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

gdgli said:


> Just before my friend Frank passed away, he gave me his book collection on dog training. Included is the book by DL and Ann Walters TRAINING RETRIEVERS TO HANDLE. This copy is signed by the authors and I feel lucky to have it. I have not read this before and I have just started to read it. OK, I think I can handle reading two books on training at the same time.
> 
> I have now made a commitment to attending field trials to watch as many handlers as possible so that I may improve my handling. I expect this book (as well as others) to help.
> 
> Comments?


Yes indeed, "Training Retrievers to Handle" is a marvelous book, your friend blessed you with that gift. I got a copy shortly after it was published. I've not perused it in years, but as I recall, it has the best explanation of "Walking Baseball" that I've come across (I still use that drill on occasion; it makes handling fun for all participants).
It's not really a book on how to handle a dog, but it gives you some of the fundamental steps on how to train a dog to handle (FYI, Dave Rorem's "Art and Science of Handling Retrievers" is more focused on the handler and reading the dog).
You will enjoy the book.
FTGoldens
(And yes, as Evan points out it discusses some of the "less modern" disciplinary techniques, but supplanting those techniques with current methods is easily accomplished.)


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

FTGoldens said:


> Yes indeed, "Training Retrievers to Handle" is a marvelous book, your friend blessed you with that gift. I got a copy shortly after it was published. I've not perused it in years, but as I recall, it has the best explanation of *"Walking Baseball"* that I've come across (I still use that drill on occasion; it makes handling fun for all participants).


D.L. invented Walking Baseball. He said he was never satisfied with how it was diagrammed in his book. I understand. I put a lot of effort into re-doing the diagrams, and was never happy with my own efforts. That's why I made a DVD strictly devoted to it. It's much easier to show someone how it's done than to tell them. I surely agree with FTG; dogs really enjoy that little drill at all levels!

EvanG


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I have been through the first three chapters. This has some great advice on the use of "no", when to correct when teaching, and where the dog is looking vs. body alignment. Pretty good stuff, stuff that a guy like me normally doesn't think of.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for reminding us to keep open to new ideas and ways to learn, you found in an unexpected place.
I personally have a hard time learning by reading, if it's too complex I'll never get it without a picture being drawn, and the content probably won't make it to long term memory. 
But learning by watching others is a great idea! 
I have learned a lot running or working at events and watching some of the things the other handlers do. Watching the best of the best seems like a good idea.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Dawn, I really value my book collection on dog training. I also value trainers who really know what they are doing. I am now paying closer attention to the handlers at field trials.

I have a very open mind and thankfully so. It has helped me immensely in training Buffy.


----------

